# Cool Camera Bags



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey y'all,
If you haven't heard of the Clymb before let me tell you. Its an awesome sight for active people that like to do things outdoors that do awesome daily deals. You just sign up with email for free and get discounted stuff.

The reason I'm bringing it up is cuz they have some cool camera bags today from Clik Elite if anyone is interested. Here is the site.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like a nice site, but personally I find it kinda obnoxious to fill out information just to see what they have for sale.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

I was nervous too at first. I only get daily updates on new items for sale from them and haven't gotten any spam from them. It can't be any worse than Facebook, but I understand how it will turn people away. Just wanted to share.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, I just get so much junk mail I'm always hesitant to give info out. I'm sure many will find the site very cool.


----------

